

Steve Blank: Intel chips could let US spies inside - hannibal5
http://www.afr.com/p/technology/intel_chips_could_be_nsa_key_to_ymrhS1HS1633gCWKt5tFtI

======
dredmorbius
There's nothing in this but speculation.

